# Altenberg : Singletrails und einfach Spass haben



## Marc B (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leutz, (thread gibts schon in anderem lokal forum, scheint hier aber passender)

würde am WE gerne in Altenberg mal ein paar singletrails und technische abfahrten fahren, nur ich kenn' mich da nicht aus und mein dad auch nicht wirklich. 
also suche ich biker, die wissen wo dort die spaßigen singletrails und downhills zu finden sind und lust haben eine lockere freeride tour zu fahren.
bergauf halt locker kurbeln (19,5kg freerider unterm arsch) und bergab die trails rocken  

also meldet euch mal  thx und grüsse,

Marc
__________________


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Marc,

im LMB werden häufig Touren um Altenberg und in dessen näherer Umgebung angeboten.

Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass Freerider gut bis sehr gut mitkommen, da das Gruppen-Tempo bergauf meist recht gemütlich ist.

Es sollen schon Zigaretten rauchende Freerider   beim uphill beobachtet worden sein.

Nach den Downhills kannste ja dann was warten   

Biete evtl. Montag eine Technik-Tour dort an.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi !
Schau doch einfach mal unter: www.frosthelm.de nach. Da findest Du alle möglichen Touren rund um Altenberg, viele davon mit schönen DH-Abschnitten !
Viel Spaß !


----------



## Schreiner2 (28. Oktober 2005)

morgen, ich werde am samstag mittag eine kleine freeridetour in altenberg machen. Wenn du zeit und bock hast meld dich mal.

mfg schreiner


----------



## Marc B (2. November 2005)

danke für die antworten  

@schreiner2: klingt ja spaßig, ich melde mich dann mal. 
greetz,
marc


----------



## Chillli (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leutz

Wollte den Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen.
Gibts denn ein paar Freerider DHler denen man sich mal anschließen könnte?
Ich weiss laut einer Aussage von nem Typen aus nem Bike Shop in Köln dass in Altenberg viele am Biken sind.
Allein ist halt doof. Und da auf nem Parkplatz zu warten bis irgendwann jemand kommt dem man sich anschliessen kann ist auch nicht so dolle.
Vieleicht meldet sich ja jemand, würde mich freuen

Ride on  Chilli


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2009)

Ich war mal auf einem Seminar in Altenberg und bin dann abends da ein bisschen spazieren gegangen - schöne Gegend.

Vielleicht komm ich mal mit meiner Frau dahin zum singletrail surfen.


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2009)

Huch, ist ja was her, dass ich den Thread eröffnet habe und jetzt wurde er ausgebuddelt 
Naja, ich wohne mittlerweile in Bonn und Altenberg reizt mich nicht so. Heute im Kurs haben mir Kunden erzählt, dass es dort mittlerweile Wegsperrungen für Biker gibt.

Also: Immer schön an der Bremstechnik feilen und keine Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Mai 2009)

In Kooperation mit den Jungs von Frosthelm.de bieten wir  seit einiger Zeit chicke Touren ("Frosthelm-Specials") in dieser Gegend an. Der Vorteil daran: ihr müßt nicht lange suchen und lauft auch nicht Gefahr, verbotene Wege zu fahren. Nur schnell müßtet ihr sein - die Touren sind immer sehr schnell ausgebucht ... ;-)
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> In Kooperation mit den Jungs von Frosthelm.de bieten wir  seit einiger Zeit chicke Touren ("Frosthelm-Specials") in dieser Gegend an. Der Vorteil daran: ihr müßt nicht lange suchen und lauft auch nicht Gefahr, verbotene Wege zu fahren. Nur schnell müßtet ihr sein - *die Touren sind immer sehr schnell ausgebucht *... ;-)
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Nicht, dass ich dann wieder die Anfragen von der zuständigen ULB oder Forstamt bekomme, wie vor einiger Zeit bei den kommerziellen Veranstaltungen in der Wahner Heide?

Demnächst können sich dann die Veranstalter alleine mit der Behörde auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2009)

Cooles Angebot. Mir hat die SIT-Tour 2007 (Indian Summer) sehr gefallen, die Touren-Guides waren klasse

Have fun in the Sun!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abc-made (24. Mai 2009)

altenberg is ja nich grade weit von mir entfernt, wäre auch echt interessiert an fr und dh hier in der umgebung, strecken sollen ja nichmal das problem sein, aber alleine schon hier leute zu finden die bei dem wort downhill oder freeride erstmal denken "hmm eigentlich kann ich kein englisch" oder "was soll das denn bitte sein?" 

Naja fände es toll leute in der umgebung kennenzulernen
und vielleicht auch sogar zusammen irgendwas irgendwo unter die räder zu schaufeln... kumpel von mir ist da auch nich abgeneigt, nett sollten die leute natürlich sein ;-) aber das braucht man ja eigentlich nich zu erwähnen 

Grüße der Made


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Mai 2009)

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen den Bereich Altenberg am WE insbesondere den Sonntag Nachmittag zu MEIDEN!
Da ist die Hölle los mit Wanderern und Spaziergängern. Und die Parkplätze sind voll.
Wenn ihr schon im Auto sitzt fahrt 15-30Min. länger, einfach weiter ins Bergische.
Da ist es auch sehr schön aber wenig bis kein Fußvolk.
Nutscheid ist auch sehr schön oder die Eifel, da ist auch nix los.


----------



## meti (24. Mai 2009)

echt der nutscheid ist schön dann schick mir doch mal ein paar tracks damit ich sehen kann wo da  hab bis jetzt nix schönes da gesehen 

mfg sven 

verkaufe 
lefty max + vr + syntace vorbau/lenker 350 euro
deore set disc+lrs+shifter  100 euro 
und noch vielles mehr <-- fotos


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2009)

> (...)einfach weiter ins Bergische



That's were I come from In Overath und Umgebung gibt es schöne Trails...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich dann wieder die Anfragen von der zuständigen ULB oder Forstamt bekomme, wie vor einiger Zeit bei den kommerziellen Veranstaltungen in der Wahner Heide?...


Und du verwechselst dich da auch nicht mit jemandem? 


juchhu schrieb:


> ... Demnächst können sich dann die Veranstalter alleine mit der Behörde auseinandersetzen.


Danke! 
Mal so ganz pauschal für deinen Einsatz. Wofür auch immer ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (25. Mai 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Und du verwechselst dich da auch nicht mit jemandem?



Nö, die Jungs&Mädel haben einen Rundumschlag gemacht.
Den MTBvD habe ich aus der Schusslinie gebracht.
(War übrigens zu Unrecht verdächtigt worden.)

Aber die Veranstalter sind noch im Fokus.
Und die ULB des RSK wird auch konsequent vorgehen.



> Danke!
> Mal so ganz pauschal für deinen Einsatz. Wofür auch immer ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Kein Problem.
Nur komme ich trotz meines Verhandlungsgeschickes an meine Grenzen, wenn jemand in NRW nach § 2 Abs. 4 des LFoG (kommerzielle) Veranstaltungen durchführt und diese nicht im Vorfeld bei dem zuständigen Forstamt anzeigt bzw. die Erlaubnis einholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abc-made (25. Mai 2009)

Komme ja auch aus dem Bergischen, in Kürten gibts halt die dhünn und rundherum auch sehr viele schöne möglichkeiten für abfahrten, sind zwar nich ewig lang, aber steil ^^ und n trail von etwas mehr als 700 m länge bei 150-200hm is doch was oder täusche ich mich da?  nur begegnen einem da sehr selten freerider der hauptteil is meiner meinung nach immernoch xc bzw soulrider die bei steilen abfahrten teils sogar schieben oO, aber die uphills kämpfen sie alle xD Is ja auch viel spannender


----------



## Ommer (25. Mai 2009)

abc-made schrieb:


> Komme ja auch aus dem Bergischen, in Kürten gibts halt die dhünn und rundherum auch sehr viele schöne möglichkeiten für abfahrten, sind zwar nich ewig lang, aber steil ^^ und n trail von etwas mehr als 700 m länge bei 150-200hm is doch was oder täusche ich mich da?  nur begegnen einem da sehr selten freerider der hauptteil is meiner meinung nach immernoch xc bzw *soulrider* die bei steilen abfahrten teils sogar schieben oO, aber die uphills kämpfen sie alle xD Is ja auch viel spannender




Sind das nicht die Windsurfer?


----------



## Jajaja (25. Mai 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Windsurfer?



Oder vielleicht die, die bei Herrn Hundetrainer erst eine forstwirtschaftlich autorisierte, offizielle und endgültig gültige Eintrittskarte lösen?


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (25. Mai 2009)

abc-made schrieb:


> Komme ja auch aus dem Bergischen, in Kürten gibts halt die dhünn und rundherum auch sehr viele schöne möglichkeiten für abfahrten, sind zwar nich ewig lang, aber steil ^^ und n trail von etwas mehr als 700 m länge bei 150-200hm is doch was oder täusche ich mich da?  nur begegnen einem da sehr selten freerider der hauptteil is meiner meinung nach immernoch xc bzw soulrider die bei steilen abfahrten teils sogar schieben oO, aber die uphills kämpfen sie alle xD Is ja auch viel spannender



Naja, liegt wohl auch daran, dass hier in der Region ein reiner Freerider meistens zuviel des Guten ist! Ein schönes Trailbike reicht den meisten.

Und im Raum "Kürten" gibt es genügend, die es auch bergab ordentlich laufen lassen.


----------



## abc-made (25. Mai 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Naja, liegt wohl auch daran, dass hier in der Region ein reiner Freerider meistens zuviel des Guten ist! Ein schönes Trailbike reicht den meisten.
> 
> Und im Raum "Kürten" gibt es genügend, die es auch bergab ordentlich laufen lassen.



Finde es Schade das Freerider in der region als zuviel des Guten gesehn werden, fahre auch gerne Touren und genieße die Natur (was ich mit Soulrider meinte), aber das is halt nich das schönste für mich. und da ich nunmal hierher komme und die Gegend als definitiv nicht schlecht dafür ansehe, und mir Winterberg nicht leisten kann, bzw. nicht so oft wie ich gerne fahren möchte, Nutze ich halt die gegend hier.

Naja bin solchen leuten noch nicht begegnet, würde mich antürlich freuen... das sollte auch nich abwertend sein, hab das nur echt schon gesehn das mtbler den berg runter schieben und halt eben auch hier.

Hoffe das kam jetz nicht anstößig rüber ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Den MTBvD habe ich aus der Schusslinie gebracht. (War übrigens zu Unrecht verdächtigt worden.)
> ...


Den konnte man seiner Zeit auch schlecht "zu Recht" verdächtigen, weil es ihn noch gar nicht gab.


juchhu schrieb:


> ...  ... Nur komme ich trotz meines Verhandlungsgeschickes an meine Grenzen, wenn jemand in NRW nach § 2 Abs. 4 des LFoG (kommerzielle) Veranstaltungen durchführt und diese nicht im Vorfeld bei dem zuständigen Forstamt anzeigt bzw. die Erlaubnis einholt.


Wenn ich noch eine kleine Bitte - nur mal so als Prophylaxe, falls du SIT damit gemeint haben solltest - äußern darf: Trotz deines unbestritten überragenden Verhandlungsgeschicks - ZIEHE DEINE GRENZEN SCHON SELBST VIEL FRÜHER UND VERHANDELE NICHT FÜR UNS ODER IN UNSEREM NAMEN! BITTE!!!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, dass ist nicht Thema dieses Fadens. Könnt Ihr das bitte woanders ausmachen? Am Besten, auf einer sonnendurchfluteten Wiese, jeder 10 Schritte von der Mitte weg. Und mit möglichst großem Kaliber.


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> - ZIEHE DEINE GRENZEN SCHON SELBST VIEL FRÜHER UND VERHANDELE NICHT FÜR UNS ODER IN UNSEREM NAMEN! BITTE!!!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Das können Leute wie er nicht.

Er zeigt nicht nur einen völligen Verlust von Realitätsbezug und Vehältnismäßigkeit; bei ihm liegt wirklich ein Krankheitsbild vor.

So schlimm das auch klingt.


----------



## juchhu (26. Mai 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Den konnte man seiner Zeit auch schlecht "zu Recht" verdächtigen, weil es ihn noch gar nicht gab.



Wir sprechen offensichtlich über unterschiedliche Zeiträume.
Ich spreche über die jüngsten Anfragen/Vorfälle im Zeitraum April/Mai 2009.



> Wenn ich noch eine kleine Bitte - nur mal so als Prophylaxe, falls du SIT damit gemeint haben solltest - äußern darf: Trotz deines unbestritten überragenden Verhandlungsgeschicks - ZIEHE DEINE GRENZEN SCHON SELBST VIEL FRÜHER UND VERHANDELE NICHT FÜR UNS ODER IN UNSEREM NAMEN! BITTE!!!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Warum sollte ich für Euch verhandeln?
Wenn ja, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage?

Es ging in dem informellen Gespräch nur darum, dass nach Landschaftsplan Nr. 15 grundsätzlich keine Veranstaltungen in der Wahner Heide durchgeführt werden dürfen. Und dass alle Angebote von kommerziellen Veranstalter nicht erlaubt sind. In diesem Zusammenhang bin ich gefragt worden, ob ich Veranstalter nennen kann, die solche Angebote in der Wahner Heide durchführen. Hierzu habe ich keine Angaben gemacht.

Damit das klar ist: Es geht nicht ums Maßregeln, richtiges oder falsches Mountainbiken, sonder lediglich um die Information, dass die Kommunen/Behörde zunehmend das Internet zur Recherche benutzen.
Sie werten zz. auch GPS-Tracks und Fotos aus. 

Anhand von Tourankündigungen und Tourberichten inkl. GPS-Tracks und Fotos kann sehr genau nachvollzogen werden, ob z.B. in der Wahner Heide außerhalb des offiziellen Wegenetzes gefahren worden ist.


----------



## Chillli (26. Mai 2009)

@abc-made: ich meld mich mal bei Dir, deine steilen Abfahrten würd ich ja mal gern sehen

@Delgado: wenn hier jemand krank ist dann Du, geh deine Laktatwerte messen und mach dich vom Acker, so was eingebildetes wie dich hab ich noch nie hier im Forum, egal welcher Thread, gesehen (Europameister im ******** labern)

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Also: Immer schön an der Bremstechnik feilen und keine Spuren hinterlassen



"Ride - don't slide" - Bremsspuren zeugen von schlechter Fahrtechnik und von dem Gefühl sich in einem Bikepark aufzuhalten.....vor allem bei Regen kann man da richtig viel kaputt machen. 

/Ende des Gesülzes/


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2009)

Chillli schrieb:


> @abc-made: ich meld mich mal bei Dir, deine steilen Abfahrten würd ich ja mal gern sehen
> 
> @Delgado: wenn hier jemand krank ist dann Du, geh deine Laktatwerte messen und mach dich vom Acker, so was eingebildetes wie dich hab ich noch nie hier im Forum, egal welcher Thread, gesehen (Europameister im ******** labern)
> 
> Ride On



Aus Deiner Perspektive betrachtet mag das so scheinen.


----------



## Chillli (26. Mai 2009)

Ist gut jetzt, der Käse ist gegessen.
Mach Du dein XC Ding, wir machen unseres.
Aber warum DU dich hier in sonem Thread aufhälst, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht.
Aber egal.
Ride on, Peace an alle


----------

